
Updates to Slack Terms of Service and Privacy Policy - lx
https://slack.com/policies/upcoming
======
midgetjones
So they're quite clear that the terms are now separating 'customers' from
'users'. Has anyone read through the whole changes? Should a concerned
employee stop using DMs and 'private' channels?

